# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Interested in a fire bellied newt...

## Lauren

Hi. I recently became interested in getting 2 fire bellied newts as pets. I have done a lot of research and wanted to know more about people's experiences with them as pets. Also, would you suggest getting 1 or 2 for a 10 gallon tank? Thanks!

----------


## Kurt

I think 2 or 3 would be fine in a ten gallon tank. I would provide filtration for these aquatic salamanders, either a sponge filter or a submersible Marineland Dueto (it can be turned down to a slower flow than a lot of other submersibles). Make sure you have a escape proof cover and some place where they can climb out of the water. I like using floating Styrofoam trays for this. I remember feeding this species various fish foods, but it's been a long time since I have kept any. So, hopefully someone more qualified on their husbandry will respond.

----------


## John Clare

The problem with a small tank like that is maintaining stable water chemistry/conditions.  You could definitely keep 2 adults in a tank that size provided you have good filtration.  I recommend you take some time to read the fire-belly article over at caudata.org and browse the Caudata.org forum to learn more about fire-belly newts.  There are several species within that genus.  Newts don't eat aquarium fish food (sorry Kurt).

----------


## Kurt

> Newts don't eat aquarium fish food (sorry Kurt).


Thats probaly why mine died.  :Embarrassment:  D'oh! I told you it been a long time since I kept any. I haven't kept any aquatic caudates in a very long time. 
Oh BTW, the cave salamanders are doing great! They are eating and pooping machines, and they are still the fastest salamanders I have ever seen!

----------


## John Clare

> they are still the fastest salamanders I have ever seen!


You haven't kept many Plethodontids have you :P.  They are all like that.  I'm glad to hear they are doing well - I look forward to meeting them.

----------


## Lauren

That's good that they are doing well... thanks for all of your help guys. I am going to check out that forum John.

----------


## Laura

I always fed mine frozen bits of shrimp or bloodworms. That was a long time ago and no idea if that was correct. lol

----------


## Kurt

> You haven't kept many Plethodontids have you :P. They are all like that. I'm glad to hear they are doing well - I look forward to meeting them.


Well, I have kept_ Bolitoglossa dofleini_ and it never moved that quick. Well the tongue did anyway. I have also kept _Plethodon cinereus_ on occasion, I even caught one the other day and they don't move as nearly as fast as these little _Eurycea lucifuga_.

----------

